# CREE 'truewhite' incandescent replacement LED



## FloggedSynapse (Jul 1, 2011)

GE & Cree have apparently collaborated to create a new LED replacement for the ubiquitous 60 watt incan bulb (links):
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/ge-led-light-bulb,news-11725.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8Ucbqh6GhY&NR=1
http://www.truewhitelight.com/

I'm interested in the 'truewhite' LED technology.. can anyone shed some light on this? They have a separated phosphor, and may be using red & yellow LEDs to create a warm ican-like light (> 90 CRI) for mainstream use. They seem to be getting at least 80 lumens/watt, which is not a bad efficiency, tho not as good as Xlamp LEDs, etc.


----------



## CKOD (Jul 1, 2011)

FloggedSynapse said:


> GE & Cree have apparently collaborated to create a new LED replacement for the ubiquitous 60 watt incan bulb (links):
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/ge-led-light-bulb,news-11725.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8Ucbqh6GhY&NR=1
> http://www.truewhitelight.com/
> ...


 
The main thing to consider there is that is wallplug efficiency (I.E. from watts pulled from the outlet to lumens out of the bulb. ) They run into losses in the driver, any secondary optics/diffusers, and warm white in general is not as efficient as the cool white. 80Lm/w wallplug efficiency is very good if its >90 CRI, warm white, relatively omnidirectional.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 1, 2011)

There was a thread covering the development of this bulb. Unfortunately the posts were lost during the CPF crash.

There were a couple of links from other threads:
- from Cree 60W-equivalent LED retrofit lamp thread:
http://www.ledsmagazine.com/news/8/1/25
thanks yuandrew
- from New Cree A19 lamp thread:
http://www.truewhitelight.com/
thanks evilc66

-

Cree is not the only one developing remote phosphor bulbs. They are actually a little on the late side.
I bought a number of Philips bulbs over the last year.
The 2nd one from the left is an 8W (40W equivalent). Notice the 'egg yolk' remote phosphor.
The end one is a 12W (60W equivalent). The remote phosphor is on the outside yellow panels itself.





I already bought those. I can not get a GE/Cree at this time. Everybody else is working on 100W equivalents while Cree is still working on a 60W equivalent. If the Cree is actually putting out 1000 lumens it is closer to a 75W equivalent though.

-

The human eye is not very sensitive in the red. Adding red LEDs may not help that much. I have no problems with the tint of the warm white bulbs I got - from the 1W Luxeons, 2W Cree G45, 3W Cree PAR 16 to the Zetalux 2 Standard 6W and Pro 7W in addition to the Philips. I actually find the latest Philips too warm for my taste.

-

Cree will have to match the competition in price. In addition to the Philips bulbs, HD has the Ecosmart A19 at <$20 as is the Utilitech at Lowes. The Utilitech has been on sale for $10.
Remember the real competition is CFLs at <$5.


----------



## Harold_B (Jul 2, 2011)

There's a lot of confusion in what is being released by Cree, by GE with Cree for L-Prize, and By GE for the consumer market. This article from LED magazine cleared up a lot for me: http://www.ledsmagazine.com/news/8/6/34

Looks like the GE L-Prize entry isn't a remote phosphor but instead will be using the Cree true white technology. The Cree bulb in the press release is the remote phosphor and doesn't meet L-Prize requirements anyway. I did see the 60 watt equivalent GE energysmart bulb at LFI but here was no indication that it met L-Prize requirements either. At this point it is a commitment to enter but the actual design hasn't been made public.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 2, 2011)

The L-Prize.


----------

